# Rough Night



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Rory


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Too cute! I found this older photo of Tux dropping from toy-overload exhaustion. Your photo reminded me of how difficult it can be to determine the front end from the rear. LOL


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Too cute! I found this older photo of Tux dropping from toy-overload exhaustion. Your photo reminded me of how difficult it can be to determine the front end from the rear. LOL


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

When I first saw the subject matter I was worried something was wrong! So cute!


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> When I first saw the subject matter I was worried something was wrong! So cute!


Just playing too hard!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Tux's Mom said:


> Too cute! I found this older photo of Tux dropping from toy-overload exhaustion. Your photo reminded me of how difficult it can be to determine the front end from the rear. LOL


Link loves that free stump / squirrel toy. We'd see squirrel fly midair across the whole room.


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

LOL at this little fur ball 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------

